# November 2010 TD voting poll - DO NOT USE!



## sumosmoke (Dec 1, 2010)

The winner of this poll will receive a brand new, Maverick ET-73, courtesy of TJohnson. 

_*Votes are due by midnight EST on Monday, 12/6/2010.*_

*Entries:*

1. Basic white bread sandwich with white turkey meat and mayo w/a slice of cheddar cheese. Pulled dark turkey meat with shredded cheddar cheese burrito and a leg of turkey.








2. Open faced Oaxaca Sub with Ancho Jicama slaw, turkey molé, topped with Oaxaca, tequila, and mesquite cheese sauce. A side of Yucca fries with Ancho Lime dip.







3. Smoked Turkey Pot Pie, With Homemade Crust







4. Apricot glazed, hot spice injected happy turkey







5. Turkey BLT and Spicy Sweet Potato Fries with Honey-Lime Dip


----------

